# Sailing Competitions



## sailor333 (Jul 30, 2012)

Hey, I started sailing when I 11 years old. Must most competitive boat I got into was the RS Feva. It is a great youth boat with amazing amount of competition. I managed to work my way up into national class squad and trained all winter. Me and my crew are definitively high wind junkies! Here are some videos we made  Hope you enjoy them.


----------



## Greyhound37 (Mar 25, 2012)

Fun Stuff! Thanks
I hope you have good foul weather gear for the first film!
I was exhausted after the 2nd film. Lots of action


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Looks like fun. Watch you don't get protested for coming down on leeward boats.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Specially the last one is great But I don't know about the fun, I guess that we are having the better part of the fun. 

Thanks for posting


----------



## sailor333 (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks Guys


----------



## NautiC25 (Feb 15, 2012)

Great vids!


----------



## Janurmas (Feb 28, 2013)

Wow, thanks for sharing the videos. I really enjoy watching those great sailing competition.


----------

